# Another SMF Milestone



## mballi3011 (Oct 21, 2010)

First off I thought I might not ever get here but somehow I have 10,000 post . It has been a long road and I have started to reflect on some of my small triumphs. Now here's my original post in Roll Call.

My name is Mark and I have been smoking four about 5 years now. I have a propane 2 box old smokie mountain smoker and it works really good now, it took awhile to learn but I'm catching on. I'm not new with grilling, I"ve got outdoor kitchen with a members mark 48" SS grill with built in frig, sink. Another 48" brinkmen to go along with turkey & fish frying set ups. I REALLY LIKE TO cook outside. We live in sunny Fla so I can grill all year round. We have family around us with 3 kids and 4 grand kids and we cook Sunday dinners for about 14 each week. Right now I'm smoking chicken (whole) potatoes (baking and some for salad) and something new a whole prime rib (saw it on TV). I'll smoke anything and willing to try it all.
I really look forward to learning more recipes and tech.
will talk soon. 

Later Mark   

so then I keep on looking and I find some other interesting smokes that I have made over the past year and some.

 

The first fattie to me this is a welcoming present cause most and me included have never heard or seen a fattie of the eatable kinds that is. Then there is allot more and I'm not gonna bore you with but

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/77741/weekend-smoke-prime-rib-chicken   this was the first rib-eye that I ever smoked but I have grill my weight of them. Now I have gotten more and more confidence and my smokes have been getting bigger an bigger. This is for a party of 25 or 30

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/78755/smoke-for-party-with-alot-of-qview   I don't know whats up with Photo-bucket they like to delete pictures after a short time real Bummer. But anyway so I got to know allot more folks and then you have to if you have never gone you have to go to any Gathering that you can. They are more then FUN here's Jerry's in august of 09

 

Beside the food is awesome and just to meet the folks that you have been chatting and looking at their smokes too. We had a really fabulous time. Here's some food and some of the folks.

 

There's some of the friends that's Mike (jax gator) and Brian(grouper sandwich) then Karen(jerry's wife) and then Dawn(irishteabear) and we couldn't miss the Gator Game. Now for another good achievement I started making sausage from scratch. Here the first batch of venison brats.  

 

So the sausage went so well I had to remember our troops and our son in Iraq. Here's their part

 

OK they really enjoyed them but one of the biggest and (to me ) the great achievement cam when I was given the honor of the Thin Blue Smoke. This is something I strived for so hard and it is a

   Real Honor and I hold it dear. Now we move on (it's almost over) I'm really getting good at this stuff so let's try something that not many have and that's SUSHI

 

 

Now there's that bellie I have been working so hard on.  Now we are almost to the end and it has been one fun ride to get here and don't worry I'm not going anywhere. I hope you don't mind. but here's one of my last threads. I made some roast beef for sammie, pulled pork, snack sticks, and some really good sausage too. So enjoy I sure have and to the next 10,000

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98853/one-fun-weekend-with-lot-s-of-q-view  

So I will see you folks in chat or just reading your threads and post. It has been fun going down memory lane and all the good things that this place has brought to me and my family. Allot of really good foods and a few more inches to our waist line. Shhhhh the wife doesn't say that.

Later,

Mark


----------



## squirrel (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats Mark! You sure have been a big help to me. I can't believe you have 10,000 posts in just a year and a half? Wow!


----------



## pokey (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow! What's that work out to, about 20 posts a day? You set a rough pace, friend.

Keep at it! And thanks for all your advice and examples.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2010)

What a Great post Mark !

You have been a great help to me too---many times!

Plus I can always count on you being around when I need you!

Thanks Mark---Now get going on that next 10 grand!

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats Mark


----------



## eman (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats to you for a milestone most will never reach.

I know you have been a great help to me in this habit we have.


----------



## realtorterry (Oct 21, 2010)

YOU DA MAN


----------



## meateater (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking forward to the next 10,000.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats Mark!  You've been a solid contributor to the SMF and an all around great guy to me and the rest of the members around here.  Wear that OTBS moniker with pride my brother.


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats Mark!  I am honored to call you a friend and since we met at Jerrys we often have spoken kindly of you.  Take care and keep smokin.

Rick


----------



## miamirick (Oct 21, 2010)

good job mark i guess your keyboard is as worn out as your belt!     I just want to put your ahievment in perspective,  i joined 6 months after you did and i havent even hit 1000 posts yet

you a typing maniac!!!


----------



## deannc (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats Mark!  A huge milestone for sure!  Appreciate all you do on here!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 21, 2010)

Congratulations Mark...


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats to you Mark!   CLINK!  I'll remember to take a shot for you next time I have some bourbon out!

I am a better person to have you as a friend!

SOB


----------



## rdknb (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow congrats, I always like your advice and look forward to your posts


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats Mark! That is quiet and achievment!.... I think there might be a twelve step program for that! heh-heh 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think at 10,000 posts your are supposed to get your OTBS member badge tatood on your arm


----------



## chefrob (Oct 21, 2010)

miamirick said:


> good job mark i guess your keyboard is as worn out as your belt!


that's good stuff right there............congrats mark!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meateater (Oct 21, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> Congrats Mark! That is quiet and achievment!.... I think there might be a twelve step program for that! heh-heh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lord, that would be your shoulder or butt round here!


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 21, 2010)

awesome and congrats


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 22, 2010)

CONGRATS MARK!!!

Thanks for all the great posts and words of encouragement.

Todd


----------



## otter (Oct 22, 2010)

Congratulations Mark !! Maybe I will get to meet you next spring in Fl.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 22, 2010)

Keep up the good work. I just hit 3000 posts this week. You need to take about 3 years off and maybe I can catch up to you in posts. hahaha. No don't do that we always love getting your input.


----------



## shooter1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow, Congratulations Mark very impressive! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I also want to say that you have a great sense of humor and have made me laugh many a time and I enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## carson627 (Oct 22, 2010)

Congrats Mark.  Thanks for all of your help and encouragement.


----------



## princess (Oct 23, 2010)

That's AWESOME!!! Congrats, and I look forward to your next 10k!


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow Mark That's a whole lot of typin!! Congrats and keep it up.

Dan


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2010)

Good thing Mark knows where each key is, I'm betting the letters are worn off of his keys!

Keep it up Buddy,

Bear


----------



## captsly (Oct 23, 2010)

Congratulations Mark, you have nothing but good advice and encouragement to give to the fellow members on this forum, to that we say THANK YOU and keep up the good work!!

Jeff


----------



## ellymae (Oct 24, 2010)

10,000 posts - that is a milestone - congrats!


----------



## smokey mo (Oct 26, 2010)

Mark, you have been a wealth of knowledge to us who work hard at this.  Some of us just wish we could be in a place that is sunny year round.  

:) and some of us just like the challenge of torrential rain year round. Great Job! Keep up the fine job and don't forget to take time to stretch those fingers so you can keep 

typing.

Rick


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey Mark --

You have been a great friend to me since I joined this forum. I appreciate the comments and encouragement you always provide to both the experienced and to us newbies

Thanks and congratulations


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 26, 2010)

I demand a recount LOL. Congrats Mark. Lots of post that you have done. You have helped many and provided Qview for us all to enjoy.

Congrats my friend.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey Mark!

As of right now, only 9,896 to go for 20,000 !

Keep it up Buddy!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 27, 2010)

Like Bear said you only need another 9000 posts to get to 20K LOL


----------



## sqwib (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow! very impressive,

man Ive been here over 3 years and I don't hold a candle to you dude.

And think about it if 10% of the posts helped members... that would be 1,000 members Mark has nurtured.

Well done MARK


----------



## distre (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats Mark, What a milestone. You've helped a lot of people and I've read quite a few of you post. 10K man my fingers hurt just thinking about it. Hunt, Peck, Hunt, Peck. Good Job

         Here's to you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   BRAVO & POINTS

Doug


----------



## bbqking (Nov 2, 2010)

Congratulations Mark! What a great accomplishment!


----------



## dirdbogbbq (Nov 23, 2010)

congrats.....I have 9997 to go


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW, I just hit my milestone 100 posts. I hope I live long enough to get where you are. Congrats
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Al


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 17, 2010)

SmokinAl said:


> WOW, I just hit my milestone 100 posts. I hope I live long enough to get where you are. Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats Al!


----------



## papagreer (Dec 22, 2010)

Congratulations Mark! That really is something to be proud of. Oh and you make some killer food as well 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have a happy one,

Chris


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Jan 4, 2011)

Congratulations Mark, you have been hard at it and in reading the post to try and sharpen my smoking skills I have found your advise and Q-View to be invaluable.  For those of us who don't post a lot yet love the art of smoking meat, (or about anything that does not move), you are an inspiration to us all.  Got a new Mater Forge 2 door LP smoker for Christmas and am in the process of preparing for my 1st smoke using this animal.  I live in Southwestern Virginia in Coal Country and this winter has been extremely cold this year or I would have already had it poping.  I wish you the best and keep up the good work.  I'll be watching for you my friend.

Barry


----------



## boykjo (Jan 4, 2011)

congrats mark. I always look forward to your words of wisdom and espcially your qveiws


----------



## wntrlnd (Jan 5, 2011)

i don't know where i was when this post was new, but i finally found it!

congrats on the 10K+  posts, Mark!   it was great to see some of your stuff! 

i always appreciate your insight and comments!


----------

